# Took First step yesterday



## Kwiter (Apr 14, 2006)

Kwe sewakwekon, Hello everyone I too my first Martial Arts class yesterday at a VERY nearby Jiu-Jitsu Dojo, Learned BASIC BASIC move 

The movements I remember but the NAME is not there, something like Daido
Starts with fists at groin and legs shoulder length apart or so, take step forward with 1 leg and chamber the same arm/fist, throw punch and chamber opposite arm/fist , rechamber then return to fists guarding groin.

The instructor/Sensei showed me that while we waited for his class to arrive as I was there to observe(Likely joining, convenient Location, reasonable pricing and small class size)

But I cannot remember the name, I've  a Jiu-Jitsu Book from like WW1 but I can't seem to find it in there.

Nia:wen kowa
Thank you VERY much!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 14, 2006)

Congrats, Kwiter, on finding a reasonable and nearby studio!

Continued best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 14, 2006)

Great, keep us posted

Jujitsu is a great art.


----------



## bignick (Apr 14, 2006)

Congrats, I hope you enjoy it!


----------

